# Slin & IGF-1



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Will be using both of these together for the first time shortly and was wondering how people have used these and the most effective methods.

Have used slin quite a few times before but first time with IGF, was thinking about slin pre-workout and IGF straight after?

Have used slin pre and post workout in the past and found pre to work better for me as I train late-ish.

All suggestions appreciated


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i would shoot slin with igf pre workout if wanting to keep jabs around workout time.

when i run igf next it will be IM into the muscle trained on the morning of the workout with a little slin then just a little slin pre workout and growth or ghrp6 pwo.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks mate,

Would you shoot both sub-q or IM pre workout?

Also what benefits are you expecting from running the way you outlined?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

igf i would always shoot igf. growth would just be subq.

Well as i am going to be going thru pct i am hoping it will help me hold onto muscle as well as aid in recovery.

I may use mgf instead of igf purely because its cheaper and i aint used it before. will be just small doses to help with recovery i wont be looking for mass but the same protocol could be used obviously.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks mate, wont let me rep you again yet..

hope PCT goes well!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I have read too many negative things about taking igf to take it my self.

Threw my amps of it out a few weeks ago.

Waste of money any way i once used it and years later i still have two lumps on my muscle where i shot it, probably a cyst.

Nice dose of gh gets your igf nice and high.

Also lantus insulin ramps your igf through the roof according to charts i have seen.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have never got anything out of taking igf????

However all my mma mates that fight swear by it as a localised agent for repairing things ie knees and pulls etc etc


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

igf pre and slin post is awesome!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

DB said:


> igf pre and slin post is awesome!


What kind of doses do you use mate?

**** if you think its that good i may have to rethink things come my OFF time:whistling:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lois_Lane said:


> What kind of doses do you use mate?
> 
> **** if you think its that good i may have to rethink things come my OFF time:whistling:


low dose mate 30-50mcg igf, 6-8iu slin(novarapid) both IM and with metformin with my PRE workout shake&igf 20 mins before i train


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

DB said:


> low dose mate 30-50mcg igf, 6-8iu slin(novarapid) both IM and with metformin with my PRE workout shake&igf 20 mins before i train


How you finding the Nova at that dose? I take 10iu's post workout and was noticing it first couple weeks but after that it seems to have died down..

Also running 30iu lanctus at breaky and 10iu nova breaky aswell


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Goose said:


> How you finding the Nova at that dose? I take 10iu's post workout and was noticing it first couple weeks but after that it seems to have died down..
> 
> Also running 30iu lanctus at breaky and 10iu nova breaky aswell


find it fine, didnt get on with lantus,makes me fat, plus i don't like the idea of long acting slin just doesnt seem healthy but thats only my opinion! get some metformin in there mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goose said:


> How you finding the Nova at that dose? I take 10iu's post workout and was noticing it first couple weeks but after that it seems to have died down..
> 
> Also running 30iu lanctus at breaky and 10iu nova breaky aswell


have you been keeping an eye on ure morning fasted glucose reading to make sure ure insulin sensitivity is not decreasing goose


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

DB said:


> low dose mate 30-50mcg igf, 6-8iu slin(novarapid) both IM and with metformin with my PRE workout shake&igf 20 mins before i train


Do you do site injection, I.E. Slin and Igf to targeted muslce?

Do you also mix them both?

Also when do you take insulin? before workout or after?


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

DB, do you find the IGF prolongs the time slin is active for? I only ask as I train late and previously used slin pre wo so I wasn't going to bed before it was out of my system.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

hilly said:


> have you been keeping an eye on ure morning fasted glucose reading to make sure ure insulin sensitivity is not decreasing goose


To be honest Hilly I wouldnt have a scooby on how to check for this? :ban:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Goose said:


> To be honest Hilly I wouldnt have a scooby on how to check for this? :ban:


Blood Glucose Monitor. Can get a testing kit in Boots for around £20.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Have just read somewhere that its best not to use T3 whilst on IGF as it releases 'something' in the body which changes the IGF so it doesn't attatch to the receptor...?

Anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

I do,

hgh 2IU AM

hgh 2IU 15 min PWO

Slin 14IU Pre-workout, Humalin R, 2 hour people so by the time I'm done working out, it is peaking.. pre-workout is 40 grams protein, 80 grams waxy maize

IGF Immediate PWO


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will say doing Insulin Pre-WO is not the best idea for someone who does not know how his body reacts to Slin, as your training will effect how your body responds to insulin.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i will say doing Insulin Pre-WO is not the best idea for someone who does not know how his body reacts to Slin, as your training will effect how your body responds to insulin.


agreed - for 5iu pre workout i needed 50g carbs for most bodyparts but when hitting quads i needed 60g.

this was HIT training as well. the shake needs to be sipped throughtout the session as i found if i finished it 2 early i would hypo towards the end,


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Have experience of Slin pre and post workout Paul, just never used with IGF.

Have you eve used the two together?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> i would shoot slin with igf pre workout if wanting to keep jabs around workout time.
> 
> when i run igf next it will be IM into the muscle trained on the morning of the workout with a little slin then just a little slin pre workout and *growth or ghrp6 pwo*.


how will ghrp work pw? thought you cant have carbs or fat after jab?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

any way allways do my slin pw


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> how will ghrp work pw? thought you cant have carbs or fat after jab?


you can have watever you like after the jab its before the jab in general carbs should not have been have within an hour but some during ure workout is fine to replensih glycogen etc. it will blunt the ghrp release but not alot


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> you can have watever you like after the jab its before the jab in general carbs should not have been have within an hour but some during ure workout is fine to replensih glycogen etc. it will blunt the ghrp release but not alot


so pw if you just have water ike i do then you can wack in the ghrp cjc slin and have a shake asap?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

whack the ghrp/grf then 15 mins later have slin and shake


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hilly said:


> whack the ghrp/grf then 15 mins later have slin and shake


so say 15min befor work out ends then say 5 min after training over wack in the slin with a shake?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i would pin the ghrp6 at end of workout wait 10-15 mins and what slin.

actually if it were me i would bang slin pre then shoot ghrp6 and eat 10 mins later. having a shake intra workout to cover slin obv


----------

